# Hunters View Razorback Lock on stand at Wal-Mart any good??



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2004)

Wal-Mart has them for 39.99 and it comes with a full body Climbing Harness. I am needing a new harness and thought why not get a stand to boot.

They don't have any of the Gorilla Kong stands that some have mentioned but they have plenty of the Huntersview Razorbacks for $39.99 :  :


----------



## Glenn (Dec 2, 2004)

I guess for $39 I will buy one and post my own review


----------

